# Article



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

I ran across this article online and thought that it might be of interest to readers of TAM. Any opinions?

Shannon Bradley-Colleary: Why Mid-Life Marital Sex Is So Hot


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

I actually think there are some good points in this article. For example, I can tell my wife thinks she is sexier now than she did when she was younger. She is much more confident, in part because of me, and it shows in bed.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I like that article


----------

